# Question for men: What is your type and who would you rather date?



## Jeckbleck (Nov 4, 2014)

Megan Fox 

or 









Emma Stone


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

personal_personality_types = {
MBTI: INTP,
Astro: Capricorn,
China: Double Dragon,
Tarot: Death and The Emperor
}
Hard to tell, especially when I don't know either of them as people or as celebrities.

Judging by what they're wearing
-Megan Fox, um, do you or your servant know how to button a blouse?
-Emma Stone, is that or can it be used as a radiology apron?

Judging by their eyes
- Megan Fox, MEGAN!!! MEH GAWN!!! CAN YOU HEAR ME!?!?!
- Emma Stone, who are you looking at? What's up, hey where are you going?

Judging by their mouth
-Megan Fox, MEGAN!!! HEY, MEGAN!? Are you doped up or something?
- Emma Stone, nice.

I guess Emma Stone because let's face it, that's a radiology apron.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

>question for men
>implying all men are straight
>implying all women are straight


----------



## Fatman (Nov 28, 2014)

I'de rather date Tena Fey than to spend one Hour with these whatever you call them.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd go Emma Stone for looks. Megan Fox has more of the "hot" look, Emma Stone is more of the "cute" look, and I don't really like the hot look. 

I picked NFJ because I enjoy emotional engagement, and, being NTP, F balances me a bit. When you've a rational voice running in your head 24/7, it can be nice to get away from it sometimes. But I've had a lot of bad experiences of Fi where it will drive me insane with a combination of irrationality and moral self-righteousness, making grand moral declarations without any reason, being closed to debate, etc. Just my own experience, but I think I'd prefer some Fe.


----------



## Ferin (Sep 30, 2014)

Emma Stone. No question. NFP just because I'd know how to treat her the way she wishes


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

The Chameleon said:


> >question for men
> >implying all men are straight
> >implying all women are straight


Do you think "Questions for women" are pink and sparkly? Do they have ones with inoffensive "Fresh" scents that work better than the male "Axesque" versions?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Jeckbleck said:


> Emma Stone


LOL at first I thought that image was of a young Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

DudeGuy said:


> Do you think "Questions for women" are pink and sparkly? Do they have ones with inoffensive "Fresh" scents that work better than the male "Axesque" versions?


Oh lord, I would hope not.


----------



## Jeckbleck (Nov 4, 2014)

Conclusion of this poll: You people got great taste haha


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I really can't choose rightfully because I don't know either of these women. But based on the small amount of information I know about them, I think I would have to choose Emma Stone.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm a ISFP and I voted for Emma Stone. The first film I saw her in (zombieland), I found her attractive


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Something about that picture of Emma Stone repels me. O_O


----------

